# Tank level



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, i've recently set up my 125 gallon tank, and i thought we shimmed it pretty well. Front to back it's perfect, however on the 6 foot length it's off just under 1/4 inch over 6 feet.. Should i be too concerned about this? Do i have to take the tank down or should i be ok?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd level it, it's easier to do now and should be as level as possible. 1/4 over 6 feet isn't horrible but isn't ideal either.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

You just reminded me to level my stand before swapping tanks. Have an android bubble level program on my phone


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that 1/4 with water, gravels and rocks? If it is, it's not much of an issue for a 6ft tank. Some times it's hard to get it to level, especially long tanks. Without water, it will level, but once you added everything else, it be always be slightly off.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah thats full of rocks sand plants etc. It is tough to get that last quarter inch figured out when you have a 4 foot level..... I think it should be ok too. it's not out of level both ways so it shouldn't be "twisting"


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi there. As others have stated: 1/4" for that length is that bad....however; I'm anal retentive. I'd sleep better knowing that I did/tried all I could to level it. I'm not trying to be alarmist - it should be FINE. On a personal note - you just don't know what pressure and weight does overtime.

I just re-read my response. Doesn't help much. Apologies.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think a quarter inch is anything to worry about regarding accidents.

On the other hand, a quarter inch is enough to spoil my enjoyement of looking at the tank. The one time I had a tank with a tilt like that it drove me nuts after a couple of months and and I ended up moving it.

Just my two cents.

Lee


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Tanks are designed to withstand even pressure. Tilted, and the pressure is now on one end, and more than an even share. You bump the glass on the inside with a decoration, and you might have more than a scratch to worry about.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

